
Words of Obama’s Father Still Waiting to Be Read by His Son - greenyoda
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/19/nyregion/letters-by-and-about-barack-obamas-father.html
======
hackney
Are we referring to reading aloud? As his son I am quite sure he doesn't
necessarily need to read anything. I think this was hashed before right after
the president came into office and there was the uproar over his birth cert.

------
moioci
Engrossing read, and an interesting piece to run on Father's Day.

